# Dispatcher (Full-time) College of the Holy Cross



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Dispatcher (Full-time)*
College of the Holy Cross 
in Worcester, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 09/01/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

*Dispatcher (Full-time)

About College of the Holy Cross:*

Founded in 1843 in Worcester, Massachusetts, the College of the Holy Cross is seeking others who support our values of diversity and inclusiveness. Job candidates of all diverse backgrounds who embrace the open and inclusive culture of Holy Cross are welcome and encouraged to apply.

*
Job Description:*

Incumbents of this position transmit messages from a radio communications base station; monitor various radio frequencies; operate radio transmitting and receiving equipment; maintain records and logs of messages; search files to obtain information; coordinate radio communications; and perform related work as required.
Oversees and monitors communications and dispatch activities in order to ensure compliance with governing laws, rules and regulations.
Serves as the first point-of- contact for callers and walk-in customers requesting service from the Department of Public Safety. Reviews all dispatch logs for completeness, accuracy and punctuality, handles confidential information appropriately.
Advises, directs and interprets emergency calls for service and initiates police, fire and emergency medical response, as needed, to incidents.
Initiates emergency alerts for notifying or updating campus personnel of ongoing emergency conditions.
Monitors intrusion, duress, fire and card access alarms and notifies and directs the appropriate personnel to respond.
Monitors and operates a complex video surveillance system.
Monitors police scanner from the Worcester Police Department and advises Holy Cross police personnel of emergency types of calls occurring in the general Holy Cross property area.
Operates a multi-line telephone system, emergency telephone system, and directs calls to appropriate personnel, providing information as requested.
Documents all pertinent information relating to incidents on campus, personnel matters, etc. on the computerized incident reporting management system. (police log)
Receives and relays LEAPS/CJIS terminal information to appropriate police personnel.
Prepares and submits electronic work orders to the Facilities Department (when applicable). Initiates (and documents) employee call-backs for maintenance emergencies, after normal business hours (training required).
Initiates telephone notifications to various College officials in the event emergencies or other critical incidents, as directed by the on-duty supervisor.
Updates, organizes, and maintains, all emergency response manuals; alarm codes, and applicable policy manuals kept within the dispatch area.
Dispenses keys to authorized persons following prescribed sign-out and retrieval procedures.
Follows departmental policies and appropriate laws and attends required trainings.
Actively supports the teaching and learning process; practicing honesty and integrity in and out of the police department; strives to create and support a student centered environment while fostering academic innovation and excellence. Embraces the ideals of diversity and inclusiveness and supports the equal rights of all people by advancing the understanding and appreciation of differences including age, race, gender, ability, religious convictions, socio-economic status, ethnic heritage, or sexual orientation.
Provides flexible, responsive and high quality service to all students, community, or staff, and continuously assessing processes and procedures and revising accordingly.
Performs other duties as assigned.
This position is part of the bargaining unit represented by the Holy Cross Public Safety Association.
*
Requirements:*

High school diploma required.
Ability to multitask and work under stressful conditions.
Ability to pass a NCIC/LEAPS/CJIS exam in order to be certified to operate confidential informational electronic search equipment dedicated to law enforcement and community caretaking.
Ability to pass comprehensive background investigation and drug screening.
Ability to pass an entrance skills exam and 35 WPM typing test for the emergency dispatch function
If hired, ability to pass professional emergency dispatch certification course and exam. Accuracy and ability to use good judgment required.
Computer knowledge as well as prior telephone operator and radio dispatcher experience preferred. Good interpersonal skills required.
Accuracy and ability to use good judgment required.
Exceptional customer service skills and a genuine ability to effectively and professionally communicate with people from different cultural backgrounds are a must.
Computer knowledge as well as prior telephone operator and radio dispatcher experience preferred.
Ability to read, write legibly and comprehend the English language and use proper English grammar. Ability to speak English clearly and distinctly, and to give oral instructions in a precise, understandable manner.
Ability to multi-task, maintain a calm demeanor, and make quick decisions in a high-stress emergency situation. Ability to gather information through questioning individuals and by examining records and documents.
Ability to work accurately with names, numbers, codes and/or symbols, and to maintain accurate records.
Ability to exercise discretion in handling confidential information.
Ability to enter data into a Computer Aided Dispatch software program.
Ability to work independently with little supervision and establish and maintain satisfactory working relationships.
Ability to read computer screens for extended periods.
Ability to hear under adverse conditions.
Ability to work overtime with little or no notice, shift work, weekends, holidays, evenings, and nights. Hours of operation are 24 hours a day, 365 days a year. Varied schedule.
Offers of employment are contingent upon a criminal background check and professional references.

*
Additional Information:*

This is a full-time, non-exempt level position with an hourly salary. The College is committed to providing competitive market pay for its employees. The College also offers a competitive benefits package for full-time staff, including:

10% College contribution to the 403(b) Retirement Plan (1 year wait waiver available)
Hybrid work
NEW - condensed summer 4-day work week
Tuition benefits
Wellness programs & ongoing Training and Development opportunities
Generous paid time off
Free parking and free use of the athletic/fitness facilities.
Click here to learn more.
*College Description*

The College of the Holy Cross is a private, Jesuit Catholic, undergraduate institution serving approximately 3,100 students. Founded in 1843, Holy Cross is the oldest Catholic college in New England and has a tradition of academic excellence. It is located atop Mount Saint James in Worcester, Massachusetts. The picturesque, 174-acre campus is an award-winning and registered arboretum.

*Region Description*

Worcester is a city of approximately 200,000 people centrally located in the Commonwealth of Massachusetts. It is approximately one hour from Boston, Hartford, and Providence, and three hours from New York City. Worcester is known as the Heart of the Commonwealth. Worcester offers many cultural and recreational opportunities which you can read more about here.

The College is an Equal Employment Opportunity Employer and complies with all Federal and Massachusetts laws concerning Equal Opportunity and Affirmative Action in the workplace.

A member of the Higher Education Consortium of Central Massachusetts (HECCMA).

To review our Employee Benefit Options, please go to: https://www.holycross.edu/human-resources/benefits

Holy Cross Benefits at a Glance PDF for download: click here

*
Application Instructions:*

Please attach a cover letter addressing the position requirements along with your resume.

In your cover letter please address how your work supports the College's mission as a Jesuit, undergraduate liberal arts college (see http://www.holycross.edu/mission) and its core commitment to diversity and inclusion. For more information, please visit http://holycross.edu/diversity.

*To apply, visit https://holycross.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=151706*

_The College of the Holy Cross is a highly selective Catholic liberal arts college in the Jesuit tradition. It enrolls about 3,000 students and is located in a medium-sized city 45 miles west of Boston. The College seeks faculty members whose scholarship, teaching, advising, and on- and off-campus service demonstrate commitment to the educational benefits of a richly diverse community. Holy Cross aspires to meet the needs of dual-career couples, in part through its membership in Higher Education Consortium of Central Massachusetts (http://www.heccma.org) and the New England Higher Education Recruitment Consortium (Higher Education Recruitment Consortium (HERC), HERC Jobs|Find Your Career Here)_

jeid-13df7d5e263e2849bd047a6482313115








The College is an Equal Employment Opportunity Employer and complies with all Federal and Massachusetts laws concerning Equal Opportunity and Affirmative Action in the workplace.
A member of the Colleges of Worcester Consortium.


----------

